

Ask HN: How do you avoid writing buggy Java code? - houseofshards


======
romeovs
You could do this (although it is likely to be impractical): avoid writing
java code altogether. Use a language with better abstraction features like
Scala or Clojure. Those two compile to JVM bytecode so you could still use
them in your java project.

------
jesusmichael
haha... Is this a joke?

